# What materials do you use to study?



## justinal64 (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out the best way to study for exams i currently have my A+ and net+ and im working on my mcitp but im trying to figure out how everyone else is studying? I'm currently not in a desktop support support role at the moment im trying to find an entry level IT job which i know on the job training would be the best way to study. I dont seem to learn anything from reading a book our there any materials that maybe us training cds to show you how to say set up a domain or add users to a group those are just some examples but something like that. i tend to be more of a hands on type of person but i was just wondering what some of the more experienced IT professionals were doing for there exam studying. Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I buy some books but I prefer to use videos so that I can actually see and listen to the instructor. I seem to remember things better that way. I have many CBT videos and I really like them. Another thing I do is run VMWare so I can setup different operating systems to practice the information I get from the videos.


----------



## justinal64 (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for the info ill check both of those ideas out


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Justin, a great way to get some hands on experience is to set up a virtual lab on your PC using either VMware or Oraclebox. I have 6GB of RAM on my laptop so what I did was download the server2008r2 free trial (good for 180 days) and windows 7 enterprise trial (good for 90 days) and set up the lab using those. You'll be able to learn a lot while setting up your lab and adding computers and users and setting group policy objects and so forth and so on.


----------



## justinal64 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats not a bad idea is there a way to get a free trial of either of those programs they seem pretty expensive?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

VirtualBox is free


----------



## justinal64 (Apr 2, 2011)

awesome downloading it now thanx


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Justin, here are the links to the free trials of Server 2008R2 SP1 and Windows 7 Enterprise. Good luck with your lab 

Windows Server 2008 R2 Evaluation Free 180-Day Trial

Windows 7 Enterprise | Trial, Evaluation, Test, Download


----------



## ExamQuestions10 (Jul 25, 2011)

I am use w3schools.com for my study.


----------



## SamLea72 (Mar 23, 2011)

A resource on MCITP MCITP Careers, Trends & Training
Here you can sign up for free videos and software
and of course free practice exams will help you with preparing for the actual exam and to see where you stand Free Practice Tests | KnowledgeBuster.com


----------



## Rodomantade (Apr 1, 2008)

Right now for my CCNA studies, I use quite a few different resources. First of all, I decided to build a home lab because businesses don't use network simulators, they use real equipment. My lab so far consists of two 1700 routers, and a massive 2900XL switch and of course some ethernet/ DCE/DTE cables. All of my written material comes from the Cisco CCNA "Official library" by Wendell Odom which is supreme. I paid 30 bucks for two massive books. The books also came with a free Boson exam engine, which I do my practice tests on. I also found a free network simulator (netsimk.com). This simulator is incredible in what it can do and is good for any cert studies involving networking. I use it for things my puny home lab can't handle, like frame relay.


----------

